# The beagles were shot at........



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Boehr, the beagles went onto some one elses property last year and my father-in-law went right up to the land owners house to talk to him and was threatened that if they ever came on the property again they were gona get shot. This is a 10 acre chunk on the edge of 120 acres we hunt.

Well as happened last year they again ran a rabbit acrossed this guys property and this time he shot at them!!!! We need to know what to do and what is our responseablity with the dogs. As stated earlier if we need to go onto some one elses property we go the the owner first to tell them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The owner can not shoot the dogs and you can not go on the property to get the dogs if the owner has already told you no. The only think you can do is stand at the property line and call the dogs back. If the owner shoots at the dogs or hits the dog he can be criminally charged. The only time the public can shoot/kill a dog is if the dog is attacking a person or that persons livestock.

I would call the county animal control officer and make a report of this individuals illegal actions.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Take a Video cam corder and tape him shooting at your dogs.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I was running my beagles; not hunting, and they went in back of someons yard and the onwer came out with a gun and said he was going to shoot my dogs if they cross his yard again. I call the cops and they were there in 10 min and had a long talk with him and we never had any more trouble with him. The cops almost took him to jall, he did some fast talking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2002)

This is the reason I have a problem with hunting bear with dogs. The problem with dogs running loose on others property. I realize in this instance the beagles were just out running.

Okay I can understand the law against shooting the dogs, but why shouldn't the owner of the dogs recieve a ticket?

Aren't they responsible for the actions of the animals?


----------



## Duwammer (Dec 26, 2001)

Nimrod, I have to agree with Jimbos43. What is your responsiblity to your dogs. Obviously the land owner doesn't want you or your dogs tresspassing on his property. If i'm not mistaken, The law says something to the effect that the property owner doesn't need to fence, or post his land to make sure you or your dogs don't tresspass. Obviously if the owner told you last year that you and your dogs aren't welcome and you went back to the same spot you had to anticipate the same problem could happen. Maybe thats all you expected was a good ass chewing. And thats why people continue to do what has happened here. By the time you get the law out their maybe the people with their dogs are long gone. I'd say the land owner should have called the law. If the law says the dogs not tresspassing and your not responsible for the dog. I hope you don't have much invested in the dog. Because i see TROUBLE here. How about it Boehr. Whats the word here.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

There is no law that a dog owner can be charged with because their dogs go onto someone's property. For this topic we have to go with the words "resposibility, morals and ethical".

There are a lot of variables here and I'm not going to to take any one side but let's think about some of them.

1. Southern Michigan does not have many plentiful spots for rabbit hunting as there may be to the north.

2. Hunting 120 acres an a 10 acre parcel is where problem occurs.

3. I'm guessing here that the hunters attempted to stay away from the 10 acres parcel. I'm also guessing that this area is hunted many times without a problem.

4. Beagles, in my own personal opinion, are a very hard dog to call off a rabbit track.

5. Do we shut down all dog hunting unless you have a minimum number of acres to hunt? I hope not. That would not solve anything anyway.

6. Do we just not allow any dog hunting? Again I sure hope not and would also hope nobody on this site would want that.

In the end, we as hunters have to again take some responsibility but we also should not back down on what is and has been a proven enjoyable, educational and recreational way of life that we have hunted for generation. Problems, the unethical dog hunters we have out there, not refering to Nimrod, and again urban sprawl has an effect too.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I hunted with a guy who used shock collars on his beagles. His dogs listened when he called them ! Except for that new one , but he was learning real fast, you could hear him in the distance yip'n when the guy had to push the button to "remind" him that he is supposed to come when called. The guy said it works real good and that it wouldn't take long for the dog to learn.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

My so called neighbors upnorth have a mixed black lab looking dog. The dog comes trotting over all of the time. I've asked them to please keep the dog off my property from October until December, and they can't even respect that request. I'm not going to call the law, or complain, unless I see the dog when i'm in my deer blind, but it does grind me to no end.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Boehr First time to post on here. question about going on to private property to get dogs, I talked to a CO today and asked him he said there is a law saying they can go onto private property to get there dogs as long as they donn't have a gun. By the way I was the one that e-mailed Steve the picture of the sturgeon that was netted in the Black River by the DNR people. Jim


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You are correct on going on the property without a gun unless the property owner has told you that you can not go on the property, then you can not do it.

324.73102(4) A person other than a person possessing a firearm may, *unless previously prohibited in writing or orally by the property owner* or his or her lessee or agent, enter on foot upon the property of another person for the sole purpose of retrieving a hunting dog. The person shall not remain on the property beyond the reasonable time necessary to retrieve the dog. In an action under section 73109 or 73110, the burden of showing that the property owner or his or her lessee or agent previously prohibited entry under this subsection is on the plaintiff or prosecuting attorney, respectively.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

A property owner would have to anticipate who might be going to be hunting on his property (even if he lived miles away) and tell him he didn't want him on his land, or on bare ground if I was caught on private land i can say i was trying to get my dog. Another question, can all the hunting party go in or just one person to look for a dog. Thanks Jim


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I guess that would be left up to the interpetation of the particular judge. I would say, by strict reading of the law, only the dog(s) owner could. It does say person and not persons or people.


----------

